
We Survive the Surveillance Apocalypse - harambae
https://www.thehour.com/business/article/How-we-survive-the-surveillance-apocalypse-14943110.php
======
bradknowles
You’re missing the very key word “How” at the beginning of that sentence.

I’m not convinced the author is correct that we can recover our right to
privacy, but I do remain hopeful.

